# Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!



## tm0975 (31. März 2010)

*Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Rechnen in doppelter Genauigkeit mit voller Leistung ist professionellen Kunden vorbehalten, so berichtet hardware-infos.de. GTX470 und 480  nutzen nur ein Viertel der möglichen Rechenleistung im "Double Precision. Die volle Leistung steht nur Tesla-Produkten zur Verfügung.

Nvidia äußerte sich im eigenen Forum folgendermaßen:

_Yes, full-speed double precision performance is a feature we reserve  for our professional customers. Consumer applications have little use  for double precision, so this does not really affect GeForce users.  Having differentiated features and pricing is actually fairer for all.  Given the option of enabling all professional features on GeForce and  having gamers pay for them, or disabling them on GeForce and offering a  more compelling price, we feel the latter is the better choice._

Quelle:
Geforce 400 nicht mit voller GPGPU-Leistung - News - Hardware-Infos


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Das wäre natürlich maximal schlecht
Aus Sicht des Faltens für folding@home wäre das, neben höherer Leisungsaufnahme, Wärme und Lärm das letzte "Killerargument" gegen die GTX4xx
Wenn nun GPU3 kommt (sollte im April soweit sein) das wahrscheinlich endlich den 4er- und 5er-Serie von ATI/AMD entsprechende Leistung zukommen lässt wären die Zeiten von N_VIDIA in dem Bereich entgültig vorbei


----------



## mixxed_up (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Dann musst da ja ziemlich umrüsten, was?
Trotzdem so ziemlich Schade ... ATi entwickelt sich somit zu einem echten Killerkonkurenten, noch mehr als auch so schon.


----------



## 0Martin21 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

wer hätte das gedacht!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dann musst da ja ziemlich umrüsten, was?


 
Nein, muss ich nicht, an der Leistung *bestehender* Karten ändert sich ja nichts
Aber eine Hochrüstung wäre damit vom Tisch


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Das Eis wird gefährlich dünn für Nvidia, möchte ich sagen. Zunehmend verlieren sie Bereiche, in denen sie zuvor noch sehr stark vertreten waren - zumindest sieht es für mich gegenwärtig so aus. Aber warten wir ab, was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Empirelord (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Ich würde mal sagen damit hat NV gegen ATI ganz schön verkackt, was diese Grafikkartengeneration angeht.


----------



## Wargrown (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Naja NVidia nimmt immer noch die meißte Kohle im Bereich der professionellen Karten ein.


----------



## 0Martin21 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

marg ja sein, aber wie lange noch? wenn ATI immer mehr Kunden im PC-Markt bekommt und auch immer besser wird. die 6000er kommen auch noch und Nvidia hat noch länger nichts in der Hinterhand.


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Lt. den Zahlen aus dem PCGH-Test (Geforce GTX 470 und GTX 480: Test von Nvidias GF100-Generation - Geforce GTX 480, Geforce GTX 470, Test, Fermi, GF100, DirectX 11) ist die theoretische DP-Leistung der GTX 470 / 480 knapp über den HD 5850 / 5870:



Modell|GTX 480|GTX 470|GTX 285|GTX 260|8800 GTX|HD 5870|HD 5850|HD 5770|HD 4890|
Rechenleistung (GFLOPS, DP)|672,48|544,32|88,56|67,07|0|544|417,6|0|0|
Wahrscheinlich ist die DP-Leistung bei den kommerziellen Fermi-Karten höher, welche ja auch mit ECC-RAM bestückt sind und einige andere Features nutzen, welche in einer Spiele-Grafikkarte keinen Sinn machen und deren Preis nur zusätzlich in die Höhe treiben würden. PCGH hat die FERMI-Architektur in mehreren Artikeln vorgestellt:


G300-Fermi: Nvidia fokussiert GPU-Computing mit Next-Gen-Grafikkarte - Update: Weitere Bilder und Informationen - Nvidia, Fermi, G300, Grafikkarte
Nvidia Fermi: Weitere Architektur-Details im Gespräch mit Nvidias Toni Tamasi - Nvidia Fermi, G300, GT300, Geforce GTX 380
Nvidia Fermi: Schlanke Spielerkarten durch modularen Aufbau möglich - Nvidia, Fermi, Geforce, Grafikkarte
Es war schon immer von einem modularem Aufbau die Rede, der nun scheinbar auch genutzt wird. Lasst Euch mal nicht von allen negativen Aussagen bzgl GF100 verrückt machen.


----------



## fuddles (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Es kommt mir so vor als würde nVidia in Ihren Labors nur noch so rumstehen ->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Wenn AMD eine HD 5890 rausbringt, können sie die 672,48 GFLOPS überbieten. Oder man übertaktet eine HD 5870. Der Stromverbrauch dürfte immer noch unter der von Fermi liegen.
Ich brauche Fermi nicht. Meine nächste Grafikkarte ist eine ATI. Da halten sich Stromverbrauch, Abwärme und Lüfterlärm in Grenzen, die Leistung ist trotzdem gut und ich habe Eyefinity.


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



fuddles schrieb:


> Es kommt mir so vor als würde nVidia in Ihren Labors nur noch so rumstehen -> ...



Dann hast Du Dir die Architektur der FERMI / GF100 nicht richtig angesehen bzw. verstanden. In der HD 5000 steckt sicher auch eine Menge Know-How, mit der FERMI-Architektur hat nach meiner Meinung NVIDIA einen kompletten Rechner in eine GPGPU- / Grafikkarte gepackt. Sie haben halt einen anderen Ansatz als AMD/ATI gewählt. Im Moment sieht es im Vergleich mit AMD/ATI nicht so berauschend aus, aber das gab es auch schon in der anderen Richtung. Ich würde mal nicht so sehr schwarz / weiß malen. Der Mensch irrt, solang er strebt. In der nächsten (oder auch übernächsten) Generation kann die Situation schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Auch diejenigen, welche (im Moment) nicht so viel von den neuen NVIDIA-Karten halten (gehöre auch dazu), sollten beten, dass NVIDIA wieder mehr als nur einen Fuß in die Tür bekommt. Was ansonsten mit den Preisen passiert, haben wir ja in der letzten Zeit mit den HD 5000 gesehen.



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn AMD eine HD 5890 rausbringt, können  sie die 672,48 GFLOPS überbieten. Oder man übertaktet eine HD 5870. Der  Stromverbrauch dürfte immer noch unter der von Fermi liegen.
> Ich brauche Fermi nicht. Meine nächste Grafikkarte ist eine ATI. Da  halten sich Stromverbrauch, Abwärme und Lüfterlärm in Grenzen, die  Leistung ist trotzdem gut und ich habe Eyefinity.



Und die bessere Folding-Leistung (wenn der GPU3-Client dann mal kommt ).


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Würden sie die normalen Karten mit den selben Features ausrüsten, würden sie ihren Teslas die Existenzgrundlage rauben. Denn irgendwas muss diese Karten ja von den Consumer Produkten abheben.  Vermutlich hat man zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit leuten gemacht, die ihre Geforce-Karten einfach zu Quadros umflashen... ^^


----------



## Hugo78 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Die Überschrift ist ja geil.

Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!

Nö.

Nur den Gamerkarten seht nicht die volle DP Leistung zu.
Eine Gamer Radeon hat ja auch nicht die selbe OpenGL Leistung wie ne teuere Fire GL, für professionelle Anwendungen. 
Obwohl oft genau der selbe Chip verwendet wird.


----------



## Argead (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Genau, dass ist ja mehr so eine Treiber Sache. Für die Gamer gibts Game optimierte Treiber und für Professionielle CAD optimiert/GPGPU optimierte.

So ist das Leben halt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

hmmm, in dem Test von PCGH war ja auch ein Test mit einem Vorab client von F@H, da konnte die GTX 480 sich doch mehr als deutlich von dem Rest absetzen ....


Kann mir das eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen.
Weil gerade dafür soll Fermi doch entwickelt worden sein ....


----------



## cesimbra (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



Argead schrieb:


> Genau, dass ist ja mehr so eine Treiber Sache. Für die Gamer gibts Game optimierte Treiber und für Professionielle CAD optimiert/GPGPU optimierte.
> 
> So ist das Leben halt



Bei den High-End-Karten von ATI ist das nicht so, und auch beim Low-End 5XXX wird ausdrücklich 'vorläufig' gesagt, später wird auch für diese die volle GPGPU-Leistung freigeschaltet -- sofern man ATI glauben mag. Mich würde allerdings überraschen wenn das nicht geschähe.

cu
Thomas


----------



## cesimbra (31. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> hmmm, in dem Test von PCGH war ja auch ein Test mit einem Vorab client von F@H, da konnte die GTX 480 sich doch mehr als deutlich von dem Rest absetzen ....
> 
> 
> Kann mir das eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen.
> Weil gerade dafür soll Fermi doch entwickelt worden sein ....



Abgesehen davon, daß ich die folding-Leistung enttäuschend fand und die Performance pro Watt im Vergleich zum nvidia-Vorgänger 285 IIRC sogar konstant oder negativ ausfiel (IIRC wenn man die TDP mit den erreichten Werten in Verhältnis setzte -- ich hatte das nicht genau, aber überschlägig kurz im Kopf nachgerechnet, eventuell ist's auch eine minimale Verbesserung gewesen, jedenfalls: Performance je Watt war sehr enttäuschend -- und das zählt bei GPGPU-HPC) habe ich auch mindestens einen folding-"Bench" gesehen, in dem die Leistung nicht nur um etwa 50% sondern um etwa 400% über der der 285 lag -- das liesse sich durchaus durch diese Beschneidung erklären.

Ich hatte deshalb Marc gestern im Test-Thread aufgefordert, einmal mit einem aktualisierten Client nachzumessen, da ich das zunächst auf einen veralteten Client zurückführte -- aber AFAIK nutzt f@h ja DP nach Möglichkeit, also wäre auch die Möglichkeit gegeben, daß teilweise unbeschnittene Karten an die Reviewer gegangen sind.

cu
Thomas


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Hmmm, wenn dem so ist, das nur die Samples komplett frei sind, dann verliert Fermi irgendwie gerade seinen aller letzten Kaufgrund 

Da heißt es wohl ab warten und Tee rauchen bis die ersten richtigen Karten da sind...


----------



## david430 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

ständig dieses rumgemurkste, nvida sei so schlecht, denen  schwimmen die fälle davon. mein gott, die jetzige architektur ist eben net so berauschen, dann bringen se halt neue steppings raus, dann wird die ausbeute gesteigert,... und nvidia wird wieder konkurrenzfähig. ati hat eben nur alles verdoppelt, im gegensatz zur 4er-reihe. nvidia brachte ne komplett neue architektur, und da lief eben nicht alles so berauschend. so is es leben. passiert... aber nvidia wirds noch richten....


----------



## MisterG (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Lässt sich doch sicher irgendwie freischalten...


----------



## mattinator (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



david430 schrieb:


> ständig dieses rumgemurkste, nvida sei so schlecht, denen  schwimmen die fälle davon. mein gott, die jetzige architektur ist eben net so berauschen, dann bringen se halt neue steppings raus, dann wird die ausbeute gesteigert,... und nvidia wird wieder konkurrenzfähig. ati hat eben nur alles verdoppelt, im gegensatz zur 4er-reihe. nvidia brachte ne komplett neue architektur, und da lief eben nicht alles so berauschend. so is es leben. passiert... aber nvidia wirds noch richten....



Endlich mal 'ne realistische Aussage. Übrigens ist es z.B. auch bei CPU's üblich, für kommerzielle Verwendung bestimmte Features hinzuzufügen. Das ist ja nun nichts neues in der IT. Außerdem ist das meiste hier nur "Hörensagen" im Vergleich zur FERMI und die spielen bzgl. GPGPU sowieso in einer anderen Liga, sowohl im Vergleich mit der GTX 4xx als auch bzgl. der HD 58xx. Wenn z.B. der GPU3-Client für Folding@Home dann da ist, werden wir sehen. Ich denke mal, so schlecht werden die GTX 4xx bzgl. Rechenleistung gar nicht abschneiden, dass hat ja schon der PCGH-Test in Ansätzen gezeigt. Die anderen Kritikpunkte sind ja nun hinlänglich bekannt und werden durch "breittreten" auch nicht besser oder schlechter.


----------



## cesimbra (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



david430 schrieb:


> ständig dieses rumgemurkste, nvida sei so schlecht, denen  schwimmen die fälle davon. mein gott, die jetzige architektur ist eben net so berauschen, dann bringen se halt neue steppings raus, dann wird die ausbeute gesteigert,... und nvidia wird wieder konkurrenzfähig. ati hat eben nur alles verdoppelt, im gegensatz zur 4er-reihe. nvidia brachte ne komplett neue architektur, und da lief eben nicht alles so berauschend. so is es leben. passiert... aber nvidia wirds noch richten....



Das ändert m.E. nichts daran, daß diese Karte niemals als Spielehardware hätte auf den Markt gebracht werden sollen, und wenn nvidia nochmal drei Monate oben drauf gebraucht hätte -- in der Tesla-Variante sieht das schon etwas anders aus, da hätte ich das eher akzeptiert.

Die Leute im GPGPU-Bereich scheinen sich ob der schlechten Presse für die Karte nämlich teilweise richtig Sorgen zu machen, daß das auf zur Bewilligung anstehende F&E-Gelder durchschlägt -- wo Fermi eigentlich nicht so schlecht dastände.

cu
Thomas


----------



## macskull (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Ich hätte zu dem Thema mal ne Frage.
Brauchen die Gamer-GPUs von Nvidia die gleichen Features der Teslas.
Täusche ich mich, oder ist es nicht für den normalen Anwender, der sich die Karte zum Spielen kauft, vollkommen unerheblich, ob die Fermi das jetzt kann...oder nicht kann?
Mfg


----------



## Partybu3 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

nuja, der extreme gamer braucht dp ja eig auch ned und die paar hanseln die @home nutzen sind zu verschmerzen, für mich kein ding aber trotzdem mag ich als nv fan die 400er serie nicht leiden.


ich werde nächsten monat von meiner 260 auf eine 5770 wechseln :


- selbe leistung
- halber verbrauch so ca.
- dx 11
- multi display support
- cuda weg, physix weg -> egal hab ich bis dato noch nie benutzt.


und jez malt mal nicht so schwarz ihr werdet schon nen findigen nerd haben der da einen biospatch oder nen modif treiber hin bekommt


----------



## Genghis99 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Die Marketing Abteilung von NVidia würde ich komplett feuern. Man bekommt fast das Gefühl, das die ihr eigenes Produkt diffamieren. Sie hätten ihre Mühe vielleicht verwenden sollen, den Kunden ein reelles Bild von den neuen Produkten zu vermitteln, anstatt schlechte Intel Karrikaturen zu verzapfen. Das kommt davon, wenn man den Kunden monatelang reale Daten vorenthält und so falsche Erwartungen weckt - nur um ein Produkt zu "hypen".

Das war dann wohl die letzten Monate lang eine "Crack" - Kampagne - Erst das High an Erwartungen - und bald darauf die Ernüchterung. Dabei ist und bleibt Fermi was es sein sollte : Eine GPU. Kein Zauberding oder Mega FPS Beschleuniger.

Mein Fazit wäre dann mal so : Die neue GeForce Generation ist technisch interessant, bietet gute bis sehr gute Spieleperformance. Wenn mit der weiteren Entwicklung der GF1xx Chipserie Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt werden, Verfügbarkeit und Endkundenpreis angemessen sind, hat NVidia wieder ausgezeichnete Produkte im Markt.

Das werden sie auch brauchen, denn es gilt nach der verpatzen Premiere einiges an Kundenvertrauen wieder gut zu machen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



cesimbra schrieb:


> Bei den High-End-Karten von ATI ist das nicht so, und auch beim Low-End 5XXX wird ausdrücklich 'vorläufig' gesagt, später wird auch für diese die volle GPGPU-Leistung freigeschaltet -- sofern man ATI glauben mag. Mich würde allerdings überraschen wenn das nicht geschähe.
> 
> cu
> Thomas



genau wie das 2d-problem bei den HD4xxx korrigiert wurde 
Tee trinken und abwarten... am ende passiert eh nichts


----------



## cesimbra (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> genau wie das 2d-problem bei den HD4xxx korrigiert wurde
> Tee trinken und abwarten... am ende passiert eh nichts



Das macht man in der Tat besser selber. Meine letzte HD 4870 lief bei 0,543 Vcore mit 300/300 und höchstens 25 Watt Verbrauch -- vermutlich erreicht sie dabei ein Mehrfaches der 2D-Performance einer GTX 480 mit ihren 50/100  
, aber ich glaube, tom's hardware hat das noch nicht getestet.

cu
Thomas


----------



## Gamiac (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

@Partybu3
Hol dir doch gleich die 5850 da ist es Preis Leistungsmässig genauso gut wie bei der 5770 und du hast jede Menge OC Spielraum .
Fast jede 5850 lässt sich auf 5870 Niveu und darüber Takten und bringt viel mehr Leistung als es die Miserablen Benchmarkvergleiche in dem Fermi bericht darstellen .
Ausserdem hat die 5770 weniger spielbare Leistung als jede 260 .


----------



## tm0975 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist ja geil.
> 
> Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!
> 
> ...



viel spass mit ner tesla beim zocken^^

aus sicht eines zusatznutzen von gtx470/480 ist es wahrlich eine enttäuschung


----------



## Masterchief (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Ihr wisst das DP berechnung in Supercomputing nicht benutzt wird bzw eher selten weil SP reicht und AMD ist da doppelt so schnell bei 110W weniger verbauch


----------



## cesimbra (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



Masterchief schrieb:


> Ihr wisst das DP berechnung in Supercomputing nicht benutzt wird bzw eher selten weil SP reicht und AMD ist da doppelt so schnell bei 110W weniger verbauch



 DP-Performance auf GPGPU wird in der Wissenschaftswelt seit langem sehnlichst erwartet, im Moment arbeiten viele SP-Lösungen schlicht um das Problem herum -- etwa durch Fehlerabschätzungsmechanismen. Natürlich läßt sich auch mit SP einiges anfangen, aber sobald Sie typische Bereiche des Supercomputing betreten -- etwa finite Elemente in der Flüssigkeitssimulation -- haben Sie teilweise mit massiven Einschränkungen bzw. aufwändigen Problemumgehungsstrategien zu kämpfen. Es gibt auch Wissenschaftler, die für Quadruple Precision reichlich Verwendung hätten.  cu Thomas


----------



## Hademe (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich maximal schlecht
> Aus Sicht des Faltens für folding@home wäre das, neben höherer Leisungsaufnahme, Wärme und Lärm das letzte "Killerargument" gegen die GTX4xx
> Wenn nun GPU3 kommt (sollte im April soweit sein) das wahrscheinlich endlich den 4er- und 5er-Serie von ATI/AMD entsprechende Leistung zukommen lässt wären die Zeiten von N_VIDIA in dem Bereich entgültig vorbei



Darf ich mal die frage stellen, warum man überhaupt Dienste wie folding@home nutzt??? Was wird da überhaupt gemacht??? Ich verstehe es so, dass man für Forschungszwecke rechenleistung spendet? Stimmt das denn? Und wenn ja, dann zahlt man doch quasi für ne Firma Strom, Hardware und was halt so alles an Kosten anfällt. Das wäre doch ein Schnitt ins eigene Fleisch?! Man selbst hat doch da gar nichts davon ausser Kosten?!  Oder lieg ich da falsch?!


----------



## Frank1980 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



mattinator schrieb:


> Modell|GTX 480|GTX 470|GTX 285|GTX 260|8800 GTX|
> *HD 5970*
> |HD 5870|HD 5850|HD 5770|HD 4890|
> Rechenleistung (GFLOPS, DP)|672,48|544,32|88,56|67,07|0|
> ...



fixed



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist ja geil.
> 
> Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!
> 
> ...



Aber ist nicht genau das, was den Gamer Karten immer so als Vorteil unterstellt wird? Das das so super GPGPU Karten sind, wo Nvidia voll nen Stein im Brett hat?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



Hademe schrieb:


> Darf ich mal die frage stellen, warum man überhaupt Dienste wie folding@home nutzt???


Um dabei zu helfen, schwere Krankheiten zu heilen, z.B. Alzheimer, Parkinson oder Krebs.



> Was wird da überhaupt gemacht??? Ich verstehe es so, dass man für Forschungszwecke rechenleistung spendet? Stimmt das denn?


Ja. Du hast im Hintergrund ein Programm laufen, das ungenutzte Rechenleistung nutzt, um Proteinfaltung zu simulieren. Damit werden dann Erkenntnisse über diese Krankheiten gewonnen und Heilungsmethoden entwickelt.




> Und wenn ja, dann zahlt man doch quasi für ne Firma Strom, Hardware und was halt so alles an Kosten anfällt.


F@H ist nicht von einer Firma, sondern von einer Universität (Stanford). Die Ergebnisse werden der Allgemeinheit zugänglich gemacht (es gibt schon jetzt frei abrufbare Ergebnisse).
So hoch sind die Kosten gar nicht, der PC läuft ja sowieso und  verbraucht Strom. Du kaufst dir auch sowieso neue Hardware, die Geld  kostet. Ein Sonderfall sind Freaks, die sich PCs nur für F@H kaufen und 24/7 laufen lassen, aber die sind eine kleine Minderheit.




> Das wäre doch ein Schnitt ins eigene Fleisch?! Man selbst hat doch da gar nichts davon ausser Kosten?!  Oder lieg ich da falsch?!


Wenn du Geld für Afrika spendest, hast du davon auch nichts außer Kosten.
Bei F@H kriegst du für jede WU (Work Unit, ein Stück Rechenarbeit) Punkte in einer Statistik. Je mehr Punkte du hast, desto weiter oben bist du in der Rangliste. Auf die Punkte und den Ranglistenplatz kann man stolz sein.


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



Hademe schrieb:


> Darf ich mal die frage stellen, warum man überhaupt Dienste wie folding@home nutzt??? Was wird da überhaupt gemacht??? Ich verstehe es so, dass man für Forschungszwecke rechenleistung spendet? Stimmt das denn? Und wenn ja, dann zahlt man doch quasi für ne Firma Strom, Hardware und was halt so alles an Kosten anfällt. Das wäre doch ein Schnitt ins eigene Fleisch?! Man selbst hat doch da gar nichts davon ausser Kosten?!  Oder lieg ich da falsch?!


Folding @ Home ist kein Dienst, das ist nen Forschungsprojekt um Krankheiten zu erforschen, beziehungsweise um ein Heilmittel gegen bestimmte Krankheiten zu finden.
Hach, wie sehr mag ich die Leute, die erst rumstänkern müssen und im selben Atemzug auch noch sagen das sie Null Plan von der Materie haben .
Viele User die falten machen das, weil ein Famileinmitglied an einer der dort zu erforschenden Krankheiten erkrankt ist, also nix mit Schnitt in das eigene Fleisch. Außerdem kann man das auch so sehen: Manche Spenden Geld für sowas, wir "nehmen die Sache selbst in die Hand".


----------



## Citynomad (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man das auch so sehen: Manche Spenden Geld für sowas, wir "nehmen die Sache selbst in die Hand".



Schön gesagt 

BTT:  Mal abwarten wie die Leistung dann mit dem finalen Client und neuen Treibern ist. Und dass die DP-Leistung der "kleinen" Fermis geringer ist als bei den Teslas, stand doch von Anfang an fest. So wurden die doch auch angekündigt. Wozu sollte jemand sonst nen Tesla für deutlich mehr Geld kaufen? Und ich bezweifle auch, dass sich da durch nen Treiberhack oder Rivatuner oder so was unlocken lässt. Da werden Einheiten per Lasercut deaktiviert worden sein. Wenn nicht, wäre nVidia ja dumm. Das würde sich schnell rumsprechen und dann...


----------



## Hugo78 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



tm0975 schrieb:


> viel spass mit ner tesla beim zocken^^


Wer, wie, was?!... *hä?!* 


tm0975 schrieb:


> aus sicht eines zusatznutzen von gtx470/480 ist es wahrlich eine  enttäuschung


.. wieso, weshalb, warum?!...


----------



## HerzLos (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Meine meinung dazu ist ganz einfach die karte  ist nicht für uns spieler gedacht !!! punkt da kann niewieder Aka  nvidia alles schön reden wie sie wolllen kauft euch das ding nicht damit sie wissen was sache ist . lg herzlos


----------



## Hugo78 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

In welchem Spiel wird denn die DP Leistung gebraucht?
In welcher Enduser-GPGPU-Anwendung, wird denn die DP Leistung gebraucht?

Die Geforcereihe hat auch keine aktive ECC Korrektur, das würde in Spielen nur bis zu 10% Leistung fressen ohne optischen Mehrwert.
Und was ist eine DP Leistung überhaupt wert ohne ECC?!

Fermi ist ein Chip der beide Märkte bedienen soll, alles aus einem Guss, aber d.h. nicht, das NV jetzt plötzlich, sich vorsetzlich,
 ihren Profimarkt kaputt macht, in dem sie mal alle Profifeatures in die Gamer Geforce einbauen. 
Eine Tesla kostet so ~ 2.500€, dafür gibt's dann die auch 24h Austauschgarantie, sollte was kaputt gehen, optimierte Treiber und halt eine Hardware, die man nur im Profibereich kaufen kann.

Spieler bezahlen nur 20% des Preises, und weniger, und dafür kann man dann auch nicht erwarten, das man alle Featues bekommt. 

Aber in dieser Usernews geht es ja ohnehin nicht garnicht darum,
 realistisch irgendeine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung zu bewerten...


----------



## HerzLos (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> In welchem Spiel wird denn die DP Leistung gebraucht?
> In welcher Enduser-GPGPU-Anwendung, wird denn die DP Leistung gebraucht?
> 
> Die Geforcereihe hat auch keine aktive ECC Korrektur, das würde in Spielen nur bis zu 10% Leistung fressen ohne optischen Mehrwert.
> ...



bin deiner meinung . !!!


----------



## DarkMo (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

hab jetz nur die ersten beiden seiten gelesen, daher verzeit mir ne eventuelle doppelfrage: aber wozu brauch nen gamer den rotz? ^^ wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, gehts dabei um folding@home. keiner kauft sich doch ne karte dafür. man kauft sich doch ne karte zum zocken und das folden is quasi so das nutzen eines abfallproduktes. aus ******** gold machen quasi ^^ also die "********/abfallprodukt" is die idle time.

und wenn ne gamerkarte dabei schlecht is... erm, wayne? wer das brauch soll sich ja schließlich auch die teslas kaufen un keine billige ottonormalo gamer karte 

oder versteh ich da was grundlegend falsch, und gpgpu bringt was tolles ingame? mehr fps, krassere optik, mehr und bessere effekte...


----------



## HerzLos (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



DarkMo schrieb:


> hab jetz nur die ersten beiden seiten gelesen, daher verzeit mir ne eventuelle doppelfrage: aber wozu brauch nen gamer den rotz? ^^ wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, gehts dabei um folding@home. keiner kauft sich doch ne karte dafür. man kauft sich doch ne karte zum zocken und das folden is quasi so das nutzen eines abfallproduktes. aus ******** gold machen quasi ^^ also die "********/abfallprodukt" is die idle time.
> 
> und wenn ne gamerkarte dabei schlecht is... erm, wayne? wer das brauch soll sich ja schließlich auch die teslas kaufen un keine billige ottonormalo gamer karte
> 
> oder versteh ich da was grundlegend falsch, und gpgpu bringt was tolles ingame? mehr fps, krassere optik, mehr und bessere effekte...


 
3Mal darfst du raten , wer sich sowas kaufen tut.  nur fanboys !!! deswegen,  juckt  das nvidia nicht.  solange es die gibt ,und von denen gibt es jede menge leider .  !!!


----------



## Sonnendieb (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

hach wie lustig...jeder der ATI Fanboy ist macht nvidia hier total runter und weiss manchmal selber nicht um was es geht -.-

gut 90%-95% reden auf einmal nur noch wegen hohen Stromverbrauch!?!
Die Nvidia Karten hatten scho immer nen höheren verbrauch und jetzt wo NV mal ne neue architektur hat und die ATI in allen belangen schlägt kommt nur noch s was wie "OCH DIE VERBRAUCHT SOOOO VIEL STROM"

meine 9800gx2 frisst definitiv mehr Strom als die 480 aber zu der zeit als die rauskam und fast alles in den schatten gestellt hatte hat sich auch keiner über den Strom aufgeregt und das nur weil die ATi 4xxx x2 version manchmal wohl besser war!!!!

Ich fass nochmal zusammen......im Foum steht hier das F@H mit NV 480 am besten wäre (von den gamer karten)
in den tests is ganz klar die 480 vorne und selbst die 470 steht manchmal noch über der HD5870

also für mich is doch klar das die NV die bessere Karte ist...aber nein ATi user müssen ja nur über Strom reden (weilse sonst keine nachteile finden bei NV) sowas nenn ich richtig krassen Neider...
Welchen anderen Grund ausser den Strom gibts denn ne NV nich zu kaufen?! Etwa der Preis?!


----------



## mixxed_up (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



Sonnendieb schrieb:


> hach wie lustig...jeder der ATI Fanboy ist macht nvidia hier total runter und weiss manchmal selber nicht um was es geht -.-
> 
> gut 90%-95% reden auf einmal nur noch wegen hohen Stromverbrauch!?!
> Die Nvidia Karten hatten scho immer nen höheren verbrauch und jetzt wo NV mal ne neue architektur hat und die ATI in allen belangen schlägt kommt nur noch s was wie "OCH DIE VERBRAUCHT SOOOO VIEL STROM"
> ...



Der Chip verbraucht nicht nur viel Strom, er stellt neue Negativ Rekorde auf. Würde ATi genausoviel verbrauchen würde eine solche Karte nVidia in Grund und Boden stampfen. Der Verbrauch der GTX 480 ist auf gut Deutsch gesagt eine Frechheit!
Deine 9800GX2, das sind übrigens 2(!) Chips, und nicht nur einer. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ein Chip ist eben nicht besser, nur weil er schneller ist. Das wird mit sehr viel mehr Stromverbrauch erkauft! Für mich bist DU ein Fanboy, der versucht die GTX 480 schön zu reden! Wenn ATis neue Architektur kommt und das (was unwahrscheinlich ist) genau so heiß wird und so viel Verbraucht wie die nV, bist du sicher einer der ersten der deswegen meckert!

Dann bringt ATi demnächst eine Einzelkarte mit 350 Watt die etwas schneller als die GTX 480 ist, und die ist dann deshalb absolut "TOP".


----------



## The_Final (1. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



HerzLos schrieb:


> 3Mal darfst du raten , wer sich sowas kaufen tut.  nur fanboys !!! deswegen,  juckt  das nvidia nicht.  solange es die gibt ,und von denen gibt es jede menge leider .  !!!


Wovon redest du eigentlich? nV hat die GPGPU-Leistung der GTX4xx gegenüber den Tesla-Karten beschnitten, um die Karten billiger anbieten zu können. Was hast du nun zu bemängeln, dass die GPGPU-Leistung beschnitten wurde oder dass die Karte überhaupt GPGPU-Fähigkeiten hat?


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wenn ATis neue Architektur kommt und das (was unwahrscheinlich ist) genau so heiß wird und so viel Verbraucht wie die nV, bist du sicher einer der ersten der deswegen meckert!
> 
> Dann bringt ATi demnächst eine Einzelkarte mit 350 Watt die etwas schneller als die GTX 480 ist, und die ist dann deshalb absolut "TOP".


Da Du von ATI und neuer Architektur sprichst, welche meinst Du da ? Die HD 5890 ? Von neuer Architektur kann da wohl kaum die Rede sein, der HD 5000 Chip ist doch im Prinzip nur eine verbesserter HD 4000. Und genauso wird es auch mit der HD 5890 sein.
Wenn Du die Chip-Architekturen der letzten beiden (sogar drei) Generationen bei NVIDIA und ATI (AMD) wirklich vergleichst, solltest Du feststellen, dass eigentlich nur NVIDIA mit dem G80 / GT200 / GF100 fast vollständig neue Architekturen entwickelt hat. Das ist ja wohl ein wenig anspruchsvoller und gleichzeitig problematischer, als eine bestehende Architektur zu optimieren und für DX11 ready zu machen. Nicht umsonst zeigen sich die Vorteile des GF100 gerade bei anspruchsvollen DX11-Spielen.
Um noch mal kurz auf den Nutzen der GPGPU (General Purpose Computation on Graphics Processing Unit) zurückzukommen: auch PhysX und z.B. mit Hilfe der Grafikkarte beschleunigte Video-Codierung zählt auch dazu. Da diese Anwendung mit den sich gerade erst entwickelnden Standards und API's erst im Entstehen begriffen ist, werden sowohl NVIDIA- als auch ATI-Grafikkarten in Zukunft noch viel mehr auf diesem Gebiet zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



mattinator schrieb:


> Da Du von ATI und neuer Architektur sprichst, welche meinst Du da ? Die HD 5890 ? Von neuer Architektur kann da wohl kaum die Rede sein, der HD 5000 Chip ist doch im Prinzip nur eine verbesserter HD 4000. Und genauso wird es auch mit der HD 5890 sein.
> Wenn Du die Chip-Architekturen der letzten beiden (sogar drei) Generationen bei NVIDIA und ATI (AMD) wirklich vergleichst, solltest Du feststellen, dass eigentlich nur NVIDIA mit dem G80 / GT200 / GF100 fast vollständig neue Architekturen entwickelt hat. Das ist ja wohl ein wenig anspruchsvoller und gleichzeitig problematischer, als eine bestehende Architektur zu optimieren und für DX11 ready zu machen. Nicht umsonst zeigen sich die Vorteile des GF100 gerade bei anspruchsvollen DX11-Spielen.
> Um noch mal kurz auf den Nutzen der GPGPU (General Purpose Computation on Graphics Processing Unit) zurückzukommen: auch PhysX und z.B. mit Hilfe der Grafikkarte beschleunigte Video-Codierung zählt auch dazu. Da diese Anwendung mit den sich gerade erst entwickelnden Standards und API's erst im Entstehen begriffen ist, werden sowohl NVIDIA- als auch ATI-Grafikkarten in Zukunft noch viel mehr auf diesem Gebiet zum Einsatz kommen.



Wenn ich sage neue Architektur, dann meine ich neue Architektur, und zwar "Northern Island". Die HD 5890 wird ein Refresh, und das ist mir durchaus bewusst.


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage neue Architektur, dann meine ich neue Architektur, und zwar "Northern Island". Die HD 5890 wird ein Refresh, und das ist mir durchaus bewusst.



Na ja, das wird dann aber wohl auch noch ein wenig dauern: ATI: Neue Generation im Herbst? - News Hartware.net .


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Das hab ich auch nicht gemeint ... 
Sondern ein Refresh im Sinne eines RV 890, nicht eine neue Generation ...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



DarkMo schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, gehts dabei um folding@home. keiner kauft sich doch ne karte dafür.


Es gibt einige Leute, die sich Hardware nur für F@H kaufen. Einige Leute kaufen sich dafür sogar einen ganzen PC mit i7. So kann man viele Punkte machen und man leistet einen großen Beitrag zur medizinischen Forschung.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Bumblebee zum Beispiel.


----------



## Darkscream (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Folding @ Home ist kein Dienst, das ist nen Forschungsprojekt um Krankheiten zu erforschen, beziehungsweise um ein Heilmittel gegen bestimmte Krankheiten zu finden.
> Hach, wie sehr mag ich die Leute, die erst rumstänkern müssen und im selben Atemzug auch noch sagen das sie Null Plan von der Materie haben .
> Viele User die falten machen das, weil ein Famileinmitglied an einer der dort zu erforschenden Krankheiten erkrankt ist, also nix mit Schnitt in das eigene Fleisch. Außerdem kann man das auch so sehen: Manche Spenden Geld für sowas, wir "nehmen die Sache selbst in die Hand".


Ich stelle mal was in den Raum weil ich die Ansätze ehrlich gesagt alle nicht ganz richtig finde!
Woher kommen denn die Krankheiten vermehrt (nicht alle) wegen ihr da falten tut?
Ich denke es gibt da 3 wichtige Ursachen!
1. Falsche Ernährung
2. zu viel Stress
3. zu viele Umwelteinflüsse

Zu 1: Für seine Ernährung wäre ja Jeder selber verantwortlich-ein bisschen mehr Aufklärung wäre aber schon notwendig.

Zu 2: Mit dem Stress ist es ein bisschen ein Problem-lässt sich in unserer Gesellschaft mit Job, Familie und dem lieben Geld schlecht abstellen ohne verzichten zu müssen.
Zu 3: Die Umwelteinflüsse-die können wir durch unser Verhalten (zumindest Privat) schon beeinflussen-also Energie sparen wäre da angesagt: Weniger Verbrauch, weniger Abgase, bessere Luft, sauberes Wasser, usw.....!
Wäre es nicht besser die Ursachen zu bekämpfen, als sie zu zu lassen und hinterher wieder ein Heilmittel zu suchen?
Ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das Geräte die verhältnismäßig viel Energie verbrauchen dazu beitragen können (gilt auch fürs zocken) etwas an dieser Situation zu verbessern-und schon gar nicht im 24/7 Betrieb.
Im Endefekt verschlechtere ich aktiv Punkt 3, was wiederum zur folge hat das ich noch mehr zum Falten kriege.
Also wenn schon dann so effizient wie es nur geht.
Zerreißt mich nicht gleich, ist halt meine Meinung und muss ja nichts mit der Realität zu tuen haben.  
Also lieber mal mit der Freundin mit dem Fahrrad zum essen fahren-etwas bestellen was mir gut tut-danach was machen wo keine (elektrische) Energie verbraucht wird-und alles ist super.
So was nennt man dann aktive Vorsorge-und wenn es nur für die unsere Kinder ist.


----------



## The_Final (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Alzheimer zum Beispiel ist also auf falsche Ernährung, Stress und Umwelteinflüsse zurückzuführen. Hat man wohl umsonst eine Menge Geld in die Forschung gesteckt, man sollte den Leuten einfach eine Diät und Landurlaub verordnen. 
Im Ernst: ich würde dir nahelegen, dich ein wenig zu informieren, bevor du hier unhaltbare Vermutungen in den Raum stellst.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Sorry für mich liest sich das als wie wenn man Profi und Comsumer Features in einen Topf wirft kräftig schüttelt und einen Threat daraus macht... sorry.....


----------



## Hademe (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Folding @ Home ist kein Dienst, das ist nen Forschungsprojekt um Krankheiten zu erforschen, beziehungsweise um ein Heilmittel gegen bestimmte Krankheiten zu finden.
> Hach, wie sehr mag ich die Leute, die erst rumstänkern müssen und im selben Atemzug auch noch sagen das sie Null Plan von der Materie haben .
> Viele User die falten machen das, weil ein Famileinmitglied an einer der dort zu erforschenden Krankheiten erkrankt ist, also nix mit Schnitt in das eigene Fleisch. Außerdem kann man das auch so sehen: Manche Spenden Geld für sowas, wir "nehmen die Sache selbst in die Hand".



Was hast du denn etz für ein Problem??? Wer stänkert den hier??? 
Mich hat einfach interessiert was dieses Falten bringt. Und da ich, wie du ja schon so unschön bemerkt hast, keinen Plan habe, frag ich nach. Ich habe lediglich geäusert wie ich es bisher verstanden habe.

*Wenn hier einer stänkert, dann DU!!! *

Wieso wird man immer von solchen Leuten wie dir grundlos angepisst??? Da stell ich ne Frage im ganz normalen umgangston und als antwort gibts sowas.


----------



## mattinator (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



Darkfight-666 schrieb:


> Zerreißt mich nicht gleich, ist halt meine Meinung und muss ja nichts mit der Realität zu tuen haben.
> Also lieber mal mit der Freundin mit dem Fahrrad zum essen fahren-etwas bestellen was mir gut tut-danach was machen wo keine (elektrische) Energie verbraucht wird-und alles ist super.
> So was nennt man dann aktive Vorsorge-und wenn es nur für die unsere Kinder ist.



Wäre wahrscheinlich wirklich der bessere Plan, wenn da das Wörtchen "wäre" nicht wäre. Du schreibst ja selbst, dass die Realität evtl. anders aussieht. Der Weg liegt, wie Du auch selbst einräumst, wie immer sicher in der Mitte. Auch z.B. (Computer)Spiele tragen Ihren Teil zum (psychischen) Wohlbefinden der Menschen bei, dessen Bedeutung oft unterschätzt wird. Und wenn man dann den Rechner "nebenbei" noch arbeiten lässt, um anderen Menschen zu helfen (!), ist das auf jeden Fall eine gute Sache, welche die Lebensqualität der anderen und die eigene verbessern hilft. Ich frage mich auch oft, ob die progressive Dynamik der technischen Entwicklung mit dem zunehmenden Verbrauch von Resourcen nicht das eigentliche Problem der Menschheit ist. Andererseits ist Entwicklung / Veränderung eine Grundeigenschaft der Natur selbst, die eigentlich keinen Stillstand kennt.

EDIT: Übrigens werde ich mit meiner Frau heute Nachmittag eine Runde Inline-Skaten / Radfahren, während mein Rechner für den PCGH_Team_Account, Team 70335 faltet.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Nun verkrampft euch bloss nicht zu sehr
Es geht doch hier eigentlich darum, dass die *FERMI* für den Gebrauch im Segment GGPU möglicheweise nicht ganz so der Hit ist wie erhofft
Einmal abgesehen davon, dass ja mit angepassten (sprich finalen) Treibern sich da noch was ändern kann, dass eigene Firmendesigns die Abwärme/die Lautstärke besser in den Griff kriegen werden
Abgesehen davon ist und bleibt es doch so
Wenn ein "Werkzeug" für eine Aufgabe nicht geeignet ist dann kauft man es dafür nicht...
Keiner kauft sich eine Schaufel um einen Nagel einzuschlagen; das heisst doch aber nicht, dass es eine schlechte Schaufel ist - oder??


----------



## Sauerland (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

aber hallo,

streitet euch doch nicht um sowas banales.

Wie schon die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat, gibt es immer mal ein Tief dem dann glücklicher Weise wieder ein Hoch folgt.

Auch wenn ich schon lange keine nvidia Karte mehr mein eigen nennen kann, so werden die es auch wieder schaffen nach vorne zu kommen.

Bisher ist doch eines besonders gut feszustellen, egal welcher Hersteller, die Treiberentwicklung scheint es mehr oder weniger nicht zu schaffen mitzuhalten.

Bei ATI gab es schon seit dem 780G-Chipsatz (wann wurde der noch produziert) erhebliche Probleme bei der 2-D Darstellung. Auch im Test von PCGH konnte man ja sehr gut sehen, dass auch die Nachfolger als reine Karten damit Probleme haben (4x, 5x als Karten).

Wenn ich dann den Zeitraum betrachte, in dem ATI offensichtlich nicht willens war, oder einfach nur nicht in der Lage war, das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen, dann sagt dies doch viel aus.

Es ist für Zocker zwar schön, wenn DX11 Tolle Bilder produziert, aber was nützt es mir als User wenn der Browser beim Scrollen schleppend läuft, oder noch viel schliemmer, wenn meine beruflich benötigte 2-D Anwendung schleicht.

Bevor die den Wettlauf mit immer neuen Produkten in unermessliche treiben, sollten wir als User doch lieber mal dafür sorgen, dass wir fehlerfreie Produkte erhalten.

Wieviel leistung mag wohl in den Grakas stecken, wenn die Treiber alle Funktionen optimal und vor allem fehlerfrei ausnutzen würden.

ich wünsche allen Frohe Ostern


----------



## xdevilx (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

ist hier nicht jeder irgendwie rot oder grün?


----------



## Jami (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



powerkiller94 schrieb:


> Naja NVidia nimmt immer noch die meißte Kohle im Bereich der professionellen Karten ein.


Und momentan noch OEM.


----------



## DarkMo (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

also hab ichs doch richtig verstanden ^^ das is doch nun wirklich kein argument für oder gegen ne gamer karte, wenn dieses nongaming feature ned so pralle is. so wie bumble das schön sagte mit schaufel un hammer ^^


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



DarkMo schrieb:


> hab jetz nur die ersten beiden seiten gelesen, daher verzeit mir ne eventuelle doppelfrage: aber wozu brauch nen gamer den rotz? ^^ wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, gehts dabei um folding@home. keiner kauft sich doch ne karte dafür. man kauft sich doch ne karte zum zocken und das folden is quasi so das nutzen eines abfallproduktes. aus ******** gold machen quasi ^^ also die "********/abfallprodukt" is die idle time.
> 
> und wenn ne gamerkarte dabei schlecht is... erm, wayne? wer das brauch soll sich ja schließlich auch die teslas kaufen un keine billige ottonormalo gamer karte
> 
> oder versteh ich da was grundlegend falsch, und gpgpu bringt was tolles ingame? mehr fps, krassere optik, mehr und bessere effekte...


Du weißt schon, dass du hier in nem Thread geladet bist indem es um GPGPU geht? Spiele sind in ner anderen Ecke.


----------



## DarkMo (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

für mich is das aber eben ne karte, die in spielen überzeugen soll. f@h is für mich nix, was mein rechner "hauptberuflich" machen soll. wenn überhaupt, dann nebenher und dann is mir die leistung dabei sowas von schnuppe ^^ mir persönlich is der vorgang an sich ja schon egal, und die leistung dabei eben erst recht. und wenn ich als spieler mir ne karte zum zocken kaufe (wie die 480 halt eine is), dann bewerte ich sicher nich deren fähigkeiten abseits des zockens und beziehe diese in meine kaufentscheidung mit ein. ich kauf mir auch keinen porsche (jaja, die lieben autovergleiche wieder ^^) und sag mir "ne, das ding is doch voll der müll. kann nichma gescheit nen acker pflügen"...


----------



## klefreak (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



mattinator schrieb:


> Da Du von ATI und neuer Architektur sprichst, welche meinst Du da ? Die HD 5890 ? Von neuer Architektur kann da wohl kaum die Rede sein, der HD 5000 Chip ist doch im Prinzip nur eine verbesserter HD 4000. Und genauso wird es auch mit der HD 5890 sein.
> Wenn Du die Chip-Architekturen der letzten beiden (sogar drei) Generationen bei NVIDIA und ATI (AMD) wirklich vergleichst, solltest Du feststellen, dass eigentlich nur NVIDIA mit dem G80 / GT200 / GF100 fast vollständig neue Architekturen entwickelt hat. Das ist ja wohl ein wenig anspruchsvoller und gleichzeitig problematischer, als eine bestehende Architektur zu optimieren und für DX11 ready zu machen. Nicht umsonst zeigen sich die Vorteile des GF100 gerade bei anspruchsvollen DX11-Spielen.
> ...



Was kann AMD dafür, dass sie gleich von anfang an ein "effektiveres Design am start hatten?
--> es hat ja keiner NVidia gezwungen eine krasse neuentwicklung zu tätigen.. Sie hätten ja auch von Haus aus eine AMD-refresh Variante machen können?

BTW: ab wann gilt bei dir ne karte als "neuentwicklung"?
--> Gottseidank muss man in anderen Lebenssparten auch nicht permanent das Rad neu erfinden


----------



## BlackDragon26 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Manmanman immer diese Panik mache um Fermi. Das arme ding!
Ok mal ehrlich ich mach kein F@h von daher für mich eher wenig intressant!
Was für den zählt der grakas kauft wegen der spieleleistung sag ich ganz ehrlich ich würd ne 480GTX kaufen werde aber erstmal noch 1-3 monate warten! Immer zu sagen ATI/AMD habe mit der 5xxx alles richtig gemacht ist schwer zusagen die haben halt nur verdoppelt was bei 4xxx da war. Neu entwickelt is da wenig und ich möchte mal sehen was die so tun wenn sie ne komplett neue Architektur bastelln müssen.

Aber auch da werd ich dann nicht hingehen und in jeden threat reinschreiben öh is ja voll das sch.... teil. 
Jede weiter und neu entwickelung hat seine vor und nachteile. 
was untermstrich wie gesagt jedoch immer zählt ist bei spielern die spieleleistung und die hat fermi. Abschliessend kann man fast sagen ich will ne ati sehen die die selbe leistung z.b. bei Tesselation hat. Die verbraucht dann mit sicherheit auch ne menge saft und wird heiss!


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



BlackDragon26 schrieb:


> Die verbraucht dann mit sicherheit auch ne menge saft und wird heiss!



Aber 100%ig nicht soviel wie Fermi.


----------



## Sonnendieb (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Aber 100%ig nicht soviel wie Fermi.


ohh welche logik -.-


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Nvidia geht - langsam aber sicher - dem Ende entgegen *wenn* sie so weitermachen.

Aber das dachte man zu Zeiten des R600 (Radeon 2XXX) auch von Ati.


----------



## RobD (2. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Hallo,
also ich verstehe nicht das man soviel Energie aufbringt ein Produkt anzuzweifeln welches noch nicht mal final erschienen ist?

Mal so ein paar punkte:

1. Kein Game aufm Markt reizt die Karte (in der jetzigen Version) soweit aus das sie unter Volllast läuft, also max Strom zieht und auch die volle Lautstärke entwickelt. Selbst die jungens von PCGH mußten bei ihrem Test extreme Benches und Programme laufen lassen um dies zu erreichen. Aber wer spielt schon Benchmarks und Memtest usw ???
2. Sind die Treiber noch nicht Optimiert. Das geschieht im laufe der Zeit und wird sicherlich viel bringen. Von Firmware will ich mal nicht anfangen.
3. Die Karte bietet eine völlig neue Technologie!!! Da sollte es nicht weiter verwunderlich sein das es ein wenig holpert. 
4. Ich könnte mir denken das einige Gamedesigner sich jetzt schon die Hände reiben und diebisch grinsen. Schaut euch doch nur mal die Techdemos an 


Annodazumal hat eine GF 8800 GTX 500€+ gekostet, unter Last max 255 Watt und im Idle nicht viel weniger (wurde erst bei der 9800 per Patch nachgereicht) verbraucht. Und? Sie wird heut immer noch als Legendär bezeichnet und in den vergleichen aufgeführt. Atis aus der Zeit? Hört man da noch was?
Ich denke mal das eine GTX4** dank ihrer Technologie eine Karte werden könnte welche Jahre in einem Gamerechner überdauert.

Keine Karte läuft von Anfang an 100% rund. Nvidia und Ati haben da so ihre Leichen im Keller und das wird auch so bleiben.

mfg


----------



## BigBubby (3. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> marg ja sein, aber wie lange noch? wenn ATI immer mehr Kunden im PC-Markt bekommt und auch immer besser wird. die 6000er kommen auch noch und Nvidia hat noch länger nichts in der Hinterhand.


Trotzdem wird der Professionelle Bereich fast ausschließlich von Nvidia bedient. Was unter anderem an  der besseren Treiberunterstützung liegt. Ati haben akut z.B. häufig ien Problem mit Photoshop CS4 (plötzliche abstürze ohne erkennbaren grund). Ati sagt, nächsten Treiber abwarten. Leute in der Industire können das nicht eifnach so und nehmen deshalb einfach Nvidia. 
Das ist nur ein einfaches beispiel, so ist es aber an vielen Stellen.


Hademe schrieb:


> Darf ich mal die frage stellen, warum man überhaupt Dienste wie folding@home nutzt??? Was wird da überhaupt gemacht??? Ich verstehe es so, dass man für Forschungszwecke rechenleistung spendet? Stimmt das denn? Und wenn ja, dann zahlt man doch quasi für ne Firma Strom, Hardware und was halt so alles an Kosten anfällt. Das wäre doch ein Schnitt ins eigene Fleisch?! Man selbst hat doch da gar nichts davon ausser Kosten?!  Oder lieg ich da falsch?!





Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Um dabei zu helfen, schwere Krankheiten zu heilen, z.B. Alzheimer, Parkinson oder Krebs.


 Naja es ist mehr grundlagenforschugn die damit betrieben wird. Die Heilung von solchen Krankheiten bringt das jetzt nicht sooo viel.


@Top 
Tut mir leid, aber wayne? Die 4x0 sind gamerkarten und damit ist es nicht so wichtig, was die in DP leisten. Dafür lieber ein bisschen weniger stormverbrauch als da noch mehr Sachen, die 9/10 Nutzern sowieso nicht interessiert. PCGH Community ist da halt nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## Sheeep (3. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Also nach den ofiziellen Tesla Spezifikationen hat der tesla die 520–630 GigaFLOPS bei dp.
Quelle: Grafikprozessor Tesla C2050/C2070
Wenn der Artikel stimmt hat die geforce also weniger.... 

aber das sowieso egal, ein normaluser braucht auf der gpu kein dp, so groß sind die auflösungen noch net, und kommapixel gibts auch net....


----------



## axel25 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



cesimbra schrieb:


> Das macht man in der Tat besser selber. Meine letzte HD 4870 lief bei 0,543 Vcore mit 300/300 und höchstens 25 Watt Verbrauch -- vermutlich erreicht sie dabei ein Mehrfaches der 2D-Performance einer GTX 480 mit ihren 50/100
> , aber ich glaube, tom's hardware hat das noch nicht getestet.
> 
> cu
> Thomas



Tut mir Leid, aber die 2D-Perfomance hängt von der Implentierung im Treiber ab! Die gabs fpr XP, für Vista nicht und für 7 wieder (wir sprechen hier von 2D-Beschleunigung). Alleerdings hat es nVidia geschafft, das ganze halwegs wieder reinzubasteln, ATI hat hier nahezu völlig versagt, wahrscheinlich schafft erst der Catalyst 10.4 Abhilfe.


@Topic: Der Witz ist ja, dass die GTX480 (glaube ich) die Fermi mit dem besten GPU-Ausbau ist


----------



## Sauerland (4. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

@axel25

Genau darüber habe ich mich ja hier bereits ausgelassen.

ich persönlich glaub noch nicht einmal daran, dass der 10.4 eine wirkliche Verbesserung der 2-D Leistung bei ATI bringen wird. Dabei sollte niemand vergessen, dass das ganze bei nvidia doch nicht anders aussieht (siehe hierzu nur den Test in der Zeitschrift von PCGH).

Alle reden doch nur von der umwerfenden Leistung der neue Fermi, wobei nach bisherigen Tests gerade mal die 480 eine 58xx ein wenig überflügelt.

Mal ehrlich, wieviel Leute brauchen sowas bei Zocken. Bei den meisten Gamern dürfte wohl noch immer das pPeis/Leistungsverhältnis im Fordergrund stehen, ansonsten hätten wir inzwischen auch schon alle eine SSD eingebaut (flotter Spielestart ect.).

Klar, für die die Ihren Rechner für Forschungszwecke und ähnlichem zur Verfügung stellen, aus welchen Ideologischen Gründen auch immer, mag das vielleicht etwas bringen, aber der Rest?

Und im Bereich zocken, sollte man auch nicht Blind durch die gegend laufen, denn in Wahrheit werden doch inzwischen mehr Spiele für die Konsolen angeboten bzw. vorrangig entwickelt, als für den PC-Bereich.

Also für mich steht zumindest fest, dass ich mir nichts mehr einbauen werden, womit ich sinnlos Ernergie verbrate, gleich ob ich nun 5 Fps mehr habe oder nicht, solange ich mein Lieblingsspiel (wenn ichs dann mal Spiele) flüssig spielen kann.


Frohe Osten euch da draußen


----------



## Captain Future (4. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

PCGHX-Leser wussten das übrigens schon drei Tage früher:
Some gory guts of Geforce GTX 470/480 explained - Geforce, Nvidia, GTX 480, GTX 470, Interview, Q&A - PC Games Hardware



tm0975 schrieb:


> Rechnen in doppelter Genauigkeit mit voller Leistung ist professionellen Kunden vorbehalten, so berichtet hardware-infos.de. GTX470 und 480  nutzen nur ein Viertel der möglichen Rechenleistung im "Double Precision. Die volle Leistung steht nur Tesla-Produkten zur Verfügung.
> 
> Nvidia äußerte sich im eigenen Forum folgendermaßen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr__47 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dann musst da ja ziemlich umrüsten, was?
> Trotzdem so ziemlich Schade ... ATi entwickelt sich somit zu einem echten Killerkonkurenten, noch mehr als auch so schon.



Wenn das so weiter geht hat ATi bald die Zügel in den Händen, das wird unschön  Es waren dich immer tolle P/L-karten ^^ Aber naja, so geht das nunmal


----------



## axel25 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Eine 470 ist so schnell wie eine 5870, die 480 mindesten so schnell wie eine 5870, im Schnitt 20% schneller; entnommen aus den Fazit des PCGH-Tests


----------



## mastermc51 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wenn nun GPU3 kommt (sollte im April soweit sein) das wahrscheinlich endlich den 4er- und 5er-Serie von ATI/AMD entsprechende Leistung zukommen lässt wären die Zeiten von N_VIDIA in dem Bereich entgültig vorbei



Naja, ganz so schnell geht es nun auch nicht.
Erst mal müssen die Sachen in Anwendungen eingebaut werden.
Im DVDfab ist zum Umrechnen (eindampfen auf Single Layer Rohling) CUDA eingebaut, statt 11 Stunden so nur noch 2,5 Stunden rechnen (in meinem Fall mit GTX285).
Gleiches gilt für Adobe Premiere Elements 8, da ist auch CUDA drin, so dass statt 8 Stunden nur noch 2-3 gerechnet wird, wenn man ne Blu-Ray macht.
Badaboom u.a. auch.

Also bis solche wichtigen Anwendungen auch mit AMDs Karten per GPGPU rechnen vergeht sicherlich noch etwas Zeit.
Da ich die o.g. Programme nutze, fällt AMD leider noch immer für mich weg.
OK, der Unterschied zw. GTX285 und 5870 ist ja nun eher um die 20%, da lohnt sich ein Graka kauf sowieso nicht....


----------



## mixxed_up (4. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



mastermc51 schrieb:


> Naja, ganz so schnell geht es nun auch nicht.
> Erst mal müssen die Sachen in Anwendungen eingebaut werden.
> Im DVDfab ist zum Umrechnen (eindampfen auf Single Layer Rohling) CUDA eingebaut, statt 11 Stunden so nur noch 2,5 Stunden rechnen (in meinem Fall mit GTX285).
> Gleiches gilt für Adobe Premiere Elements 8, da ist auch CUDA drin, so dass statt 8 Stunden nur noch 2-3 gerechnet wird, wenn man ne Blu-Ray macht.
> ...



Er hat dabei aber Folding @ Home gemeint.


----------



## GTA 3 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Gabs da mal nicht ein Gerücht das Nvidia aus dem Grakageschäft austeigen wollte ?


----------



## mixxed_up (4. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Nö, höchstens aus dem High End Geschäft. Wie man jetzt sieht war das eine Ente.


----------



## xdevilx (5. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Nvidia geht - langsam aber sicher - dem Ende entgegen *wenn* sie so weitermachen.
> 
> Aber das dachte man zu Zeiten des R600 (Radeon 2XXX) auch von Ati.




Nvidia geht dem ende entgegen. klar. da sieht man mal wie informiert du bist.

Nvidia verdient dsein geld mit dem  OEM MArkt und  in preofessionellen grafikanwendungen, der markt für  highend grmaerkarten ist dabei verschwindend gering was umsatz und gewinne angeht


----------



## kadlfhdjjhjl@kulturbetri (5. April 2010)

Das ist ja ein nettes Geschäftsgebaren! 

Bleibt jetzt eigentlich noch irgendwas übrig - was für die GTX Reihe spricht? 

Außer bissel low performante klicki-bunti CUDA Effekte in Spielen?

Die Performancekrone ist mit der 2 GB Version der 5870 die den Vram als Flaschenhals hatte, ja hinfällig. Und wenn man - was man im Gegensatz zu GTX ohne Wakü problemlos kann - noch 20-30% übertaktet auf sagen wir mal 1000 Mhz GPU... sind auch die letzen Spiele mit _*"It mean to be i am a spiel by Nvidia schnell gecheatet"*_ geschlagen. 



xdevilx schrieb:


> Nvidia geht dem ende entgegen. klar. da sieht man mal wie informiert du bist.
> 
> Nvidia verdient dsein geld mit dem  OEM MArkt und  in preofessionellen grafikanwendungen, der markt für  highend grmaerkarten ist dabei verschwindend gering was umsatz und gewinne angeht



Und mit Konsolen!

*Xbox* =  In den Chipsatz integrierter Geforce-3-Kern „*NV2A*“ von Nvidia mit  233 MHz und einer maximalen Auflösung von 1920×1080 Bildpunkten, zwei  Render- und vier Textureinheiten sowie ein Pixel- und zwei  Vertex-Shader.

*Xbot 360* = Während bei der ersten Xbox ein Grafikprozessor (GPU) von Nvidia  eingesetzt wurde, wird bei der Xbox 360 ein Chip des Herstellers *ATI* verbaut. Der Grafikprozessor namens _Xenos_  dient gleichzeitig als Northbridge  zwischen CPU, Southbridge (I/O) und dem Systemarbeitsspeicher.

*PS3* =Nvidia *RSX* („Reality Synthesizer“) mit 550 MHz


...sorry, hat jetzt zwar nicht mit "Gamer"markt zu tun, weil man diese Art Spielern man eher in die Brettspielecke schicken kann mit ihreren "Behinderungen" Joypad, Grafik, TV-Bildschirm, aber... 


____________________________________________

*Aber das FAZIT ist:  PCGH und alle anderen Redaktionen haben Tesla Karten zugeschickt bekommen - denn gemessen haben sie in 2D ja volle Leistung! *...der Endkunde bekommt dann schön, die "richtigen" Grafikkarten. Das nenne ich* BETRUG!






*


----------



## tm0975 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nö, höchstens aus dem High End Geschäft. Wie man jetzt sieht war das eine Ente.



na die high-end-produkte in der jetzigen form sehen mir sehr nach abschied aus dem markt aus. die leistungsaufnahme ist indiskutabel für die 15% mehrleistung. es gibt genügend umfragen im netz zu dem thema...


----------



## BigBubby (5. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



tm0975 schrieb:


> na die high-end-produkte in der jetzigen form sehen mir sehr nach abschied aus dem markt aus. die leistungsaufnahme ist indiskutabel für die 15% mehrleistung. es gibt genügend umfragen im netz zu dem thema...


Glaube keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber gefälscht hast.

Die Umfragen sagen leider 0 über den reelen Markt aus. Es gibt genügen Leute, die hauptsache max fps haben wollen und der rest scheiß egal.
Dazu nimmt an der Umfrage meißtens auch der Teil teil, der sowieso nicht gekauft hätten oder vor kurzem schon neu gekauft haben.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



tm0975 schrieb:


> na die high-end-produkte in der jetzigen form sehen mir sehr nach abschied aus dem markt aus. die leistungsaufnahme ist indiskutabel für die 15% mehrleistung. es gibt genügend umfragen im netz zu dem thema...



Das gleiche hätte man auch damals über die HD2900 und deren Folgekarten sagen können. Es hat seine Zeit gedauert, bis AMD die Architektur verbessern konnte, wobei man Leistungsmäßig dennoch immer hinter Nvidias Highendkarten lag, auch wenn das PLV dafür super war. Noch dazu kam man ebenso erst 6 Monate nach Nvidia und war letzten Endes nicht nur lauter und stromhungriger sondern auch noch *langsamer*.  Es gab eigentlich nicht einen Vorteil an einer HD2900 XT ggü. einer 8800 GTX. Die GTX480 ist wenigstens noch die schnellste Single-CPU-Karte am Markt. Über Preise kann man dann nochmal diskutieren, wenn die Stückzahlen entsprechend hoch sind.
Nebenbei: Die 4890 lag in Games immer hinter der GTX285 aber Strom hat sie dennoch mehr gezogen, wenngleich auch weniger als die HD 4870. 

Diesmal ist Nvidia an der Reihe, die Effizienz seiner Architektur zu verbessern. Der Kampf zwischen Southern Island und Fermi (Refresh) dürfte spannend werden.


----------



## axel25 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

Na hoffentlich! Wäre mal wieder nett, so ein richtiges vs.
Wie bei HD48xx gegen GTX2xx.
Übrigens hat man auch da gemeckert bei Leistunsaufhanhme und Co. Die GTX2xx Karten waren ein Erfolg, die Konkurrenz auch!


----------



## Silent Lain (6. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*



Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Sorry für mich liest sich das als wie wenn man Profi und Comsumer Features in einen Topf wirft kräftig schüttelt und einen Threat daraus macht... sorry.....



Noch dazu ein bisschen rot + grün rein, zu hohe Erwartungen + aktuelle Ergebnisse, noch dazu eine Delta Differenz in Sachen Können und Nicht-können, Topfdeckel fest verschließen und bei maximaler Temperatur den Topf auf den Herd für unbestimmte Zeit lassen und schauen was passiert!


----------



## cubbi223 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Fermi enttäuscht in GPGPU?!*

@ PCGH
Mich würde gerne mal ein Direkter vergleich zwischen GTX 480 und einer QuadroFX (mit der selben GPU) sehen. lässt sich da was machen. besonders in Spielen in denen die Physik per CUDA berechnet wird. DX 11 spiele, Bench Wähen auch mal interesannt


----------

